# RMBs vs ground meat and bone



## RubyRuby (Nov 7, 2011)

Right now I am feeding my new puppy two different forms of raw food: ground meat patties that include organ, muscle and bone, and whole chicken necks. (She also gets goat's milk and yogurt.) This is the diet she was on at the breeder's and I wanted to keep it consistent for her transition into a new home. 

My question is, is there a benefit to feeding whole RMBs over the ground meat and bone? Do dogs get something out of chewing on a big bone that they don't get by eating ground bone?

I love feeding the meat patties because it's so easy and tidy, compared to the chicken necks which she takes out of her bowl to eat, leaving messy stains behind. I am also aware of the possibility of her swallowing a too-big piece of bone...


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think the biggest benefit of feeding RMBs is dental - the chewing on bone and ligaments cleans the teeth and flosses between them. Plus chewing is pleasurable for dogs - pressure on the roof of the mouth has been shown to release endorphins, which are relaxing and soothing. So there are physical benefits, and psychological/emotional benefits.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

FJM has hit the nail on the head as usual. I find Swizzle is always more calm and relaxed after a bone chewing episode. A toothbrush wont do what raw bones do and your dog will enjoy it alot more.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I feed ground raw on my "lazy" days lol. But I know the dogs enjoy the RMB's a lot better. It helps to drain some of that mental energy. I actually like eating chicken wings in a way most people would find gross, I love scraping off every last bit of meat and then chewing on the ends where I get the cartilage and marrow. If I enjoy this so much, I definitely know my dogs would enjoy chewing on bones too! lol


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

having 5 dogs and one who has to be fed separately and is a bolter, and the little guys who finish up quickly and then are sniffing around te others ... ... i just can't wrap my brain around feeding and monitoring them the rmbs. it makes me frustrated because i wouldn't mind feeding them rmbs. 

but right now i'm doing ground raw/bone. i picked up a grinder last week to help cut costs as i've been purchasing it already ground.


----------



## RubyRuby (Nov 7, 2011)

tokipoke said:


> I actually like eating chicken wings in a way most people would find gross, I love scraping off every last bit of meat and then chewing on the ends where I get the cartilage and marrow. If I enjoy this so much, I definitely know my dogs would enjoy chewing on bones too! lol


I must admit I totally don't relate to that - I like my own meat as far removed from the original animal as possible, hehe. I'm a big wimp when it comes to flesh. :s:

The pleasure factor is an excellent point though, and one that I hadn't thought of before. I guess I'll just have to find a way to keep things clean and tidy so my pup can fulfill her carnivorous nature.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

I raw feed in crates. Much easier to clean up!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i'd do it if i had 5 crates, but i only have one set up (no need for more )


----------

